# How old are you all ?



## Olahf (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm surprised if not shocked that such a topic didn't exist to that day.

Age is characteristic of development, and if we want to understand on which lvl we are each other then things becames clear

Okay I start 

19


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

26, single ready to mingle


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

25, but I look younger


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

55


----------



## Buzz (Oct 7, 2016)

41. 42 in December.


----------



## Frenzy (Feb 3, 2017)

25


----------



## Grey Wolf (Sep 9, 2017)

20. 21 in December.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Olahf said:


> I'm surprised if not shocked that such a topic didn't exist to that day.
> 
> Age is characteristic of development, and if we want to understand on which lvl we are each other then things becames clear
> 
> ...


did you miss the thread that was a few lines down that asked the exact same thing? lmao

It was started exactly one month before your thread :O

http://personalitycafe.com/member-photos-videos/1131394-how-old-you.html


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

22 but I look young.
People think I'm 16-19..


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

27,turning 28.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

19


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

37 (but I look more like 25ish - so I'm told.)


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

*A Picture Tells Stories If You Imagine Well & Look Closely*

I look like this:









or this:









or this, which was taken two days ago, outside, misty rain, so I played around with it:









I'm four months shy of 57.


----------



## King Marcy (Oct 4, 2017)

16, but somehow looks older than it


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Old enough to legally drink


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd post a pic and ask y'all to guess, but that seems a bit masochistic. :tongue:
I'm old enough to know better, but young enough to do it anyway.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

37


----------



## rye98 (Jun 3, 2017)

19


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Turning 34 in a month


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

19


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

16


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## Whimsicott (Jan 4, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> 19


Nice double post.

22


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

18, probably the worst years to reach for any human


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

55


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

25 but still carded at casino's, pff


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun (Feb 16, 2017)

101 dalmatians


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm 6'2" in dog years.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

I'm a sperm cell!


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm Class of 2040!

#ClassOf2040SquadWhereYouAt


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be 38 in two months and my second high school reunion is this year!
:shocked:


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

16


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll be 29 next month.


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

Older than the youngest pornstar nowadays.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

20.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

16


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

600


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Over 9000


----------



## puppies (Jan 28, 2018)

wtf im turning 17 this year.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Will turn 20 in December


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

a quarter of a century + 2.


----------



## 481450 (Aug 13, 2017)

16, turning 18 in 23 months.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Over 9000


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

4.5 billion

as old as earth


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Old. In two days I'll hit 62.


----------



## SweetLogic (Feb 18, 2018)

24, turning 25 this year.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

19


----------



## Gaby (Feb 13, 2018)

34


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

older than earth


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

17 but I look 14


----------



## kindofblue95 (Feb 25, 2018)

22, turning 23 soon


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

TwilightPrince16 said:


> 16, turning [HIGHLIGHT]18 in 23 months[/HIGHLIGHT].


Did you mean 17?


----------

